# Sinker weight for surf fishing?



## cuda67bnl (Jul 28, 2018)

Headed to Jekyll Island for a few days in two weeks with the wife. Gonna do a little surf fishing while there.  Can anyone tell me how heavy a sinker is usually required to surf fish? 4 ounce? 6 ounce? Will be fishing towards the south end as we’re staying at the Days Inn. Hoping to catch some small sharks once I find some bait.


----------



## Worlldbeater (Jul 28, 2018)

2 oz is good for the surf.  You will need a heavier one if you are fishing off the pier.


----------



## WalkinDead (Jul 28, 2018)

My wife and I surf fish a great deal for Reds/sharks, the current at either end during the tide swings can get to be rather fast depending on the height of the tide.  I would recommend at least a 4 ounce pyramid minimum.  If there are people seining at St. Andrews, you can ask them for fresh bait, most will give you any mullet or pogies they catch.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Jul 28, 2018)

I would get a variety between 2 and 6 ounces. I typically throw 2 and 3s on my whiting rods and 4 to 6 on chunk bait rods. Of course different conditions dictate different weights.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks, guys. I went today and bought me a new surf rod/reel, and stuff to make some shark rigs. I grabbed some 3, 4, and 6 ounce pyramids too. Now to get everything else together and figure out how I’m gonna fit it in my wife’s new car, lol. I’m hoping there won’t be too many folks on the beach, since school will be back in when we go. Also trying to learn what I can/can’t keep should I decide to bring some fish home.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 28, 2018)

Is there anywhere on the island where I might throw a cast net for bait?


----------



## WalkinDead (Jul 28, 2018)

Mullet can be cast netted from the beach, if they are running the shoreline.  You're just as likely to net them on any of the beaches.  Stingrays and Skates can be caught on hook and line using shrimp/squid/cut bait, along with any other fishes of suitable size.  Occasionally, schools of large pogie can be netted off the pier, probably the least reliable method of acquiring bait. Shrimp seiners will usually give you any by catch they do not want just for the asking, they will mainly be at St. Andrews picnic area (close by your motel) and occasionally on the north beach by the pier, mostly at night, but some do seine during the day.
You can buy frozen mullet and Bonita from the bait shop by the pier to get you started till you can net your own bait or acquire it by other means, it's somewhat expensive.  Any small sharks you catch can also be used as cut bait, not sure how legal this may be, but a lot of people do it.


----------



## boatbuilder (Jul 28, 2018)

I like a 4 or 5 ounce pyramid for the surf.

The way I rig surf poles is a hook then leader then swivel then bead then a snap swivel above the bead. Feed your line througH the swivel side of the snap swivel so it can slide up the line but the bead will keep it off your leader and Hook. 

Use the snap to attach your weight. You can change weight easy that way.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 28, 2018)

That’s the way I’m rigging mine for the shark rods. Using 50# braid for main line. 100# single steel wire for leader. Gonna take something smaller as well, to try for other stuff. 

I’ll be happy to catch a little small shark, since I’ve never caught one. A 4 or 5 footer would be great though. I’ve been doing a lot of searching and googling and video watching. I feel like chances are decent to land something.

Thanks for all the tips, guys.


----------



## sweatequity (Jul 28, 2018)

If you were close to Jefferson I could have given you some shark leaders. It all depends on the current. You want your line to stay straight and not drift to the left or right, I use a 4oz or 6 oz. Buy some sabiki rigs and use squid to catch bait. Ladyfish are money. Any oily fish are great bait. You can cut the bait in strips so it flutters. I would try one rod with live bait and one with cut bait so you will have a good spread. Shrimp will be picked off in seconds so dont waste your time with those.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 28, 2018)

I made my leaders. Cheapest part of all this so far, lol. I went by basspro today and they had shark leaders for $20 each. I almost choked. I bought the leader wire and 100# swivels for almost nothing. I almost bought a sabiki rig too. I’ve never messed with one of those.


----------



## KINCHAFooneeryan (Jul 28, 2018)

If you're just trying to catch some decent size sharks don't underestimate a chunk of whiting. I really wouldn't waste my time driving all over the island trying to castnet. I'd show up at the beach with a rod with a 2 to 3 oz pyramid, some shrimp or squid, and catch some whiting or rays and chunk em up immediately. Unfortunately lately it seems hardhead catfish have made a comeback so you might have to wade through them. Also be prepared to catch some large rays on chunk bait also.  Let us know what you catch.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 29, 2018)

Some big rays would be great. Been trying to learn how to deal with them too, once pulled in.


----------



## WalkinDead (Jul 29, 2018)

Step on the end of the tail and remove the barb with a fillet knife, then they are safe to handle.


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 31, 2018)

WalkinDead said:


> Step on the end of the tail and remove the barb with a fillet knife, then they are safe to handle.



Barbs! Plural. Many of them have two. I’m sure you know so not busting on you. Just trying to help the new guy.

When you catch a ray, cut him down the side of his backbone to remove the wing. It is great bait and doesn’t come off easily. If using a large wing, let them take it. If you try to set the hook too quickly you will probably take it from him. I would suggest using a large circle hook.


----------



## WalkinDead (Jul 31, 2018)

Correct, some have more than one barb.  I would suggest a double hook rig for larger wings for more reliable hookups.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks, guys. I’m looking forward to my trip. I made my rigs with 8/0 and 10/0 circle hooks. I’ll throw together some double rigs too.

I’ve already planned a second trip to Jekyll in September. Got a few friends that are gonna go with me, and we’ll yak some bait out on that trip. If anyone wants to join us, we’d love the company. We’re going down Friday afternoon on September 14th, and headed home Sunday evening the 16th. I’ll post that in another post later, but for anyone reading this now, consider it an invitation.


----------



## WalkinDead (Aug 6, 2018)

Wife and I typically dont shrimp on weekends, but mid September through December is sometimes an exception to this rule.  May see you on the beach, if you're at St. Andrews;  you can have all the mullet we catch.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Aug 19, 2018)

Well, managed to catch a few small Atlantic Sharpnose on the trip, and a couple of rays. Nothing special, but still had fun. Fished off the beach by the motel once, and it was nasty. At low tide, there’s about 50 yards of knee deep mud between the sand and the water. Spent the rest of the fishing time on the north end. Off the pier, and in the surf by driftwood beach on the sound. Couldn’t keep the bait in one spot in the current of the sound, no matter how much I used. Going back next month and will fish a different area. Also gonna charter a boat and go for sharks, and try to improve my chances of hooking into something bigger.


----------



## cuda67bnl (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 22, 2018)

Not a bad trip at all. 

Those tides can be a pain for sure, that’s why I use claw sinkers like Gemini’s. They’ll hold when nothing will, and even on the GA coast I’ve seen them not hold.


----------

